# Mead vs Methgelin vs Melomel



## MedPretzel (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it possible that you could give me a basic rundown on what "types" of mead there is?


Are there specific colors to categorize them, or would you say "golden" or "white"?


Thanks!





M.


----------



## masta (Dec 30, 2005)

<DIV align=center>
<H3>Mead Styles</H3>
<UL>
<LI>Mead - made with honey, water and yeast optionally with flavoring ingredients 
<LI>Hydromel - the French name for mead 
<LI>Sack mead - a sweeter mead, with more honey 
<LI>Melomel - mead made with fruit or fruit juice 
<LI>Metheglin - mead made with spices and extracts 
<LI>Morat - mead made with mulberries 
<LI>Pyment - mead made with both honey and grapes 
<LI>Hippocras - honey, grapes, and spices 
<LI>Cyser - honey and apples or apple cider (apple juice in Europe) Can also be made with peach, cherry or pear cider 
<LI>Braggot - honey and malt, sort of a mead-beer 
<LI>Oxymel - mead mixed with wine vinegar 
<LI>Rhodomel - honey with attar, a rose petal distillate, or rose petals 
<LI>Capsicumel - honey with chile peppers 
<LI>Omphacomel - mead and verjuice, the juice of unripe grapes 
<LI>T'ej - T'ej is honey, water and hops. It is the national drink of Ethiopia, and has a unique taste </LI>[/list]


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 30, 2005)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## masta (Dec 30, 2005)

Tons of info and all the experts are located here:


http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php


----------

